# Is IUI painful?



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Been waiting for treatment for 5 years, finally we are getting there.....

Please, can someone tell me how the IUI procedure went .... I am horrendous with smears and had a HSG which was terrible.....honest answers please, thanks so much xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, the iui's for me were very much like smear tests, I found the speculum quite uncomfortable and it did hurt quite a bit on some of them. 
Maybe speak with your clinic and tell them your concerns before hand, they may be able to do something?
Best of luck. X


----------



## Smiley 723 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hiya
I recently had IUI at ARGC and only slight uncomfortable feel, not painful at all....very quick, no more than 10min procedure then speculum out and stay laying down for 15-20 mins and then finished......as Jam says .....tell them how you are feeling.....but mine was very straight forward and not painful at all

Think of the wonderful outcome in 9mnths time


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

I have so many questions, appreciate all responses, thanks girls xx

So we are new to all this, after speaking with our clinic today I have to call on the 1st day of my period in March and then what?
When do we go in for transfer etc?? so many questions! xx eeek xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you having medicated or natural iui?
If natural you should test for your lh surge using ovulation tests. When you get this you'd go in the next day and have the sperm put in.
With the medicated I took clomid for days 2-6 and went for blood tests every day from day 8, when I got my surge I went in the day next day.
There's many different ways to do medicated iui though so yours could be completely different. X


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Natural for the first one I think xx


----------

